# TWISP ARCUS AIO | PRODUCT OVERVIEW



## HPBotha (4/10/18)

Arcus AIO | Product Overview

​



Finished in the same Grey Titanium colour as the Arcus tank, the tank tops are interchangeable, while the Push-In Coil seals the tank for easy flavour changes or battery swaps.
Similar to the Nimbus AIO, one can vary your power delivery, the Arcus AIO can be set to 9, 10.5, 12, 13.5 or 15W.

This Arcus AIO is the ideal upgrade solution for lovers of Clearo 2 and Aero X, while the Arcus Tank remains a nice addition to any STL vapers’ kit looking for a premium MTL experience on their 510 MOD.

You can read more on the Arcus Design philosophy in our Product Design Overview post [here]


*Technical Specifications:*

​
Product Size: Ø 22 x 115 mm
Material: Stainless Steel
Seals: Silicone
Glass: Borosilicate Glass (Replaceable)
Coating: Physical Vapour Deposition (PVD) - (Titanium Gray)
Coil Types/s: 1.8Ω Coil / Kanthal / Organic Cotton
Rated Coil Wattage: 9~15 W
Tank Volume: 3 ml



*Coil:*
1.8Ω Organic Cotton (MTL / Vertical l / Bottom Airflow)
Kanthal Wire (Surface Treated / Grade 1)
Push-In Coil design that seals the Tank - allowing for easy coil changes.

*Replacing the Atomizer Head:*

Grip the knurled section with one hand and the glass Tank with the other.
Unscrew and open the Atomizer section.
The Atomizer Head will remain in the Tank section, sealing in liquid - no matter the orientation.
Pull out the Atomizer Head with the Tank upside down and dispose responsibly.
Drip a few drops of Flavour on top of the coil to prime it.
Insert the new Atomizer Head into the base of the tank
Refill or open the tank briefly, to aid in priming the Atomizer Head.
Fasten the tank onto the Battery Base and allow to soak for a few minute.
​Priming your Atomizer Head: When priming the coil, if you just drop a few drops on top of the coil, it does not easily go into the coil because of the mesh on top (anti-spit back guard). It is recommend you press the tip of the bottle against the mesh and squeeze a few times gently to force the liquid past the mesh and into the wick.






*AIO Anatomy:*

​*Usage:*

Power On/Off: Click the button 5 times in rapid succession to power the Arcus AIO on/off.
Press and hold the button to activate the Atomizer during use.
Atomizer Heads wear out over time and will need replacing when vapour production diminishes.
For optimal results, please power off your device when not in use, to prevent accidental activation.
The Arcus AIO can be set to 5 different regulated power settings by means of the Smart Button. The power is kept constant to ensure consistent performance and vaping experience.
​
Power Level: To set your preferred power level, press the Smart Button 3x in rapid succession. The LEDs will flash with the current power level setting. Continue to press the button to cycle clockwise though the settings. When the desired power level is reached, press and hold the button to accept. Selected power mode is retained between power on and power off states.
The LED indicator will flash the power setting 5x when powering the Nimbus AIO on/off.
Press and hold the button to use as a Mouth-to-Lung device.
Mouth-to-Lung use is as it sounds – vapour is drawn into your mouth first, before inhaling. We recommend using our (VG PG 50:50) Twisp® Flavours with a nicotine content of 8 to 18 mg/ml.
Adjustable Airflow: Slide the Airflow Control Lever on the Battery to the left to decrease, or to the right to increase the airflow.
A small amount of leaking from the air vents can be normal. Wipe away excess flavour after filling or when present. It is important to not leave your Tank open for longer than necessary when refilling. Flavour will wick through, flooding the Atomizer Head and eventually leaking out the vents if the Tank is left open for to long.
Be sure to clean the device after opening, wipe the seals dry and any excess Twisp® flavour that might have accumulated in the mouthpiece, central air tube or on the battery.

.

*Refilling:*
The Arcus Tank features a top fill system.
We recommend 8 - 18mg nicotine, 50VG:50PG liquids for the best MTL experience.

​
To Refill:
Grip the glass section with one hand and the Top Cap with the other while holding the tank Right side up. Then unscrew by twisting in a counterclockwise motion to open the tank.

​

For 3 ml Capacity: Refill through either cutout of the tank, the centre column is the chimney section, and not a refill port. Only fill up to just below the metal top for a maximum volume of 3 ml. Avoid trying to overfill or flavour will spill over into the chimney.






*Starter-pack** Contents:*


1x Arcus Tank
2x Arcus 1.8Ω Coils
1 x Arcus Tank Spare Glass
1x Arcus Tank Spare Seal Set (Titanium Grey)
1x Arcus Mouthpiece Cap
1x User Manual


​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (4/10/18)

This looks great and interesting!
Thanks for all the info @HPBotha !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

Will be checking this out soon!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (5/10/18)

Looks great @HPBotha !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/10/18)

Aah nice. 
This is exactly what HRH needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (8/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Aah nice.
> This is exactly what HRH needs.


...maybe i am not 100% au feit with the term HRH.... but

*His Royal Highness approves*​
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/18)

HPBotha said:


> ...maybe i am not 100% au feit with the term HRH.... but
> 
> *His Royal Highness approves*​
> View attachment 147631​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/18)

@Jag2018 , check out this thread for more info on the Twisp Arcus tank

Referring to the thread you created here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/suggestions-for-mtl-devices-to-replace-twisp-aero.t54139/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Silver said:


> @Jag2018 , check out this thread for more info on the Twisp Arcus tank
> 
> Referring to the thread you created here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/suggestions-for-mtl-devices-to-replace-twisp-aero.t54139/



Hi Silver. 
Would you have any idea about when this device will be available?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (11/10/18)

@HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari .
*@Jag2018 need some help here ,pls advise*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> Hi Silver.
> Would you have any idea about when this device will be available?



Hi @Jag2018 - I don't know, sorry
I was under the impression that the Arcus is already available...
Lets wait for one of the Twisp folk to help out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Jag2018 - I don't know, sorry
> I was under the impression that the Arcus is already available...
> Lets wait for one of the Twisp folk to help out



It is definitely not listed on the Twisp website and I saw that the review was posted by @HPBotha on the 04/10/2018.
The Arcus is definitely the upgraded Aero replacement. Specs are almost identical but with a few really nice upgrades.
I hope they reply soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> It is definitely not listed on the Twisp website and I saw that the review was posted by @HPBotha on the 04/10/2018.
> The Arcus is definitely the upgraded Aero replacement. Specs are almost identical but with a few really nice upgrades.
> I hope they reply soon.


In the meantime they should have a Demo at a kiosk for you to try and test,but that arcus tank works if your an MTL enthusiast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> It is definitely not listed on the Twisp website and I saw that the review was posted by @HPBotha on the 04/10/2018.
> The Arcus is definitely the upgraded Aero replacement. Specs are almost identical but with a few really nice upgrades.
> I hope they reply soon.




Our website is due for an upgrade very soon, but Kiosks are indeed your best bet, as soon as i am back in the office i will confirm 100% for you guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/10/18)

HPBotha said:


> Our website is due for an upgrade very soon, but Kiosks are indeed your best bet, as soon as i am back in the office i will confirm 100% for you guys.



Should be at the Twisp Kiosks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jag2018 (12/10/18)

HPBotha said:


> Should be at the Twisp Kiosks!



Thank you.
I am heading over to Twisp Musgrave Centre tomorrow and I have a shopping list.
I finally managed to get my girlfriend to agree to try out the Cue. She really liked the Aero.

I hope that they have the ffg in stock:
Arcus AIO
Arcus coils
Vega Coils
Cue AIO
Cue Pods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/10/18)

@Jag2018, The Arcus AIO is new and is an intended upgrade to the Aero X. We paired the Arcus tank with a really advanced tube battery for those lovers of the Aero X form factor. As you say, it does address all of the Aero X issues and then some ... it has a few extra tricks up it's sleeve! Namely the variable power. We kept the awesome Smart Button, which we are still proud to say is still unique and innovative, and use it to very intuitively set the power level for the Arcus AIO.

Our design ethic is to design something that people will love to use. I don't think you can only set out to design something that ticks the checkboxes.
I believe that what people actually want is a delightful vaping experience with dedicated controls that feel great in the hand. A simple user interface that does away with infuriatingly deep and excruciatingly complex menu systems or indications, that some devices force us to endure. Outstanding vape quality by careful and considered design and as small and compact as possible; so you can take it anywhere and sophisticated design so you want to use it everywhere. A device with all day performance and quality that is reliable, easy to use and does away with messy maintenance. A design that just works brilliantly straight out of the box.

We want to reduce and simplify the design and focus on what is essential, because the less you have the more beautiful and meaningful it is. 
If I could sum up what we are working towards it would be: trying to make the superb accessible; making the complicated simple.
Unfortunately, sometimes this means the products are underestimated, but they are deserving of a closer look. 

*Sales Pitch Over* 

Oi!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (15/10/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @Jag2018, The Arcus AIO is new and is an intended upgrade to the Aero X. We paired the Arcus tank with a really advanced tube battery for those lovers of the Aero X form factor. As you say, it does address all of the Aero X issues and then some ... it has a few extra tricks up it's sleeve! Namely the variable power. We kept the awesome Smart Button, which we are still proud to say is still unique and innovative, and use it to very intuitively set the power level for the Arcus AIO.
> 
> Our design ethic is to design something that people will love to use. I don't think you can only set out to design something that ticks the checkboxes.
> I believe that what people actually want is a delightful vaping experience with dedicated controls that feel great in the hand. A simple user interface that does away with infuriatingly deep and excruciatingly complex menu systems or indications, that some devices force us to endure. Outstanding vape quality by careful and considered design and as small and compact as possible; so you can take it anywhere and sophisticated design so you want to use it everywhere. A device with all day performance and quality that is reliable, easy to use and does away with messy maintenance. A design that just works brilliantly straight out of the box.
> ...



Always great to hear this type of commentary @Mic Lazzari 

Keeping things simple and effective is the way to go - but it's often not easy.

Now I want to get one of these Arcus AIOs !

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Jag2018 (15/10/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @Jag2018, The Arcus AIO is new and is an intended upgrade to the Aero X. We paired the Arcus tank with a really advanced tube battery for those lovers of the Aero X form factor. As you say, it does address all of the Aero X issues and then some ... it has a few extra tricks up it's sleeve! Namely the variable power. We kept the awesome Smart Button, which we are still proud to say is still unique and innovative, and use it to very intuitively set the power level for the Arcus AIO.
> 
> Our design ethic is to design something that people will love to use. I don't think you can only set out to design something that ticks the checkboxes.
> I believe that what people actually want is a delightful vaping experience with dedicated controls that feel great in the hand. A simple user interface that does away with infuriatingly deep and excruciatingly complex menu systems or indications, that some devices force us to endure. Outstanding vape quality by careful and considered design and as small and compact as possible; so you can take it anywhere and sophisticated design so you want to use it everywhere. A device with all day performance and quality that is reliable, easy to use and does away with messy maintenance. A design that just works brilliantly straight out of the box.
> ...



I said it before and I will say it again.

Understated elegance. 

I picked up the Cue yesterday but the Musgrave Centre Kiosk didn't have the Arcus AIO in stock. 

The Cue is a surprisingly impressive device. 
The build quality is everything one would expect from Twisp. I think that it epitomizes "hassle free vaping".
The draw is absolutely perfect every time and resembles smoking a cigarette more closely than any other AIO that I have tried.
I also like that vapour production is quite light and thin but it fills the mouth exactly the way a cigarette does.
There is a gentle throat hit and excellent flavour. 
Neither the scent of the vapour nor the vapour cloud hangs around for long and that is perfect for my girlfriend.

I know that your sales script includes telling people that Twisp devices are not gender specific, hehehehe, But the Cue is definitely one for the ladies!

I did test the Arcus though and yes, it is all I expected and then some. It looks nearly as classy as the Aero. Hahahah! I think I am a sucker for the brushed stainless steel gun metal.

I will head over to the Pavilion sometime this week and pick the Arcus AIO and I will share my thoughts here. 

Thanks again to everyone on ecigssa for all your assistance.
A.J

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> I said it before and I will say it again.
> 
> Understated elegance.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to your thoughts on the Arcus Aio @Jag2018 
Indeed, the Cue is quite amazing for its size!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (15/10/18)

@Jag2018 I bet you will end up with a Cue or two. 
best part is it can be used hands free like a stinkie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jag2018 (15/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Jag2018 I bet you will end up with a Cue or two.
> best part is it can be used hands free like a stinkie



Hahaha!
There's another positive for the Cue.
I did not think of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> Hahaha!
> There's another positive for the Cue.
> I did not think of that.



there is a blue cue availble now.

out of all the devices I picked the cue and ended up with two myself.

and if it was pink and I tried it ,I would still choose it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jag2018 (15/10/18)

Resistance said:


> there is a blue cue availble now.
> 
> out of all the devices I picked the cue and ended up with two myself.
> 
> and if it was pink and I tried it ,I would still choose it .



It is a really impressive device, isn't it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Jag2018 I bet you will end up with a Cue or two.
> best part is it can be used hands free like a stinkie



Hahaha, a Cue just hanging off your lips ... I can picture it, maybe with a Cue Pod Pack rolled up in your t-shirt sleeve! 




*Rebel Without a Cue?!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (15/10/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hahaha, a Cue just hanging of your lips ... I can picture it, maybe with a Cue Pod Pack rolled up in your t-shirt sleeve!
> 
> View attachment 148517
> 
> ...



Dude! you not supposed to post pics of me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jag2018 (15/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Dude! you not supposed to post pics of me



@Resistance with a Cue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/10/18)

Sounds catchy


Jag2018 said:


> @Resistance with a Cue.



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------

